# Sony Ericsson Xperia arc S kaufen - ja oder nein?



## stanfour (1. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich bin im Begriff, nen Smartphone-Vertrag mit der Telekom abzuschließen. Dazu wollte ich mir das Sony Ericsson Xperia arc S dazu kaufen. Meine Frage: Taugt das was in Handling, ist es robust? Wenn ihr Erfahrungen damit habt, bitte schreiben 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2012)

Am besten mal bei amazon oder so schauen - Sony macht aber inzwischen gute Smartphones, das Arc S ist seinen Preis auf jeden Fall wert. Rechne DIr aber aus, ob sich so ein Vertrag wirklich lohnt. Ich hab mich da zu einer Verlängerung überreden lassen und hab jetzt nach ein paar Monaten immer ca 50% meiner Freiminuten ungenutzt - mit Prepaid würd ich billiger wegkommen. Und die nur 200MB Datenumsatz im Monat, die man bei vielen tmobile-Tarifen hat, bevor gedrosselt wird, hatte ich 1x schon am 12.Tag des Monats verbraucht, obwohl ich noch nicht mal Videos oder so anschaue.

Ich selber habe das Sony Xperia Ray und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das Arc S ist größer, vlt auch mal in nem Laden anschauen, ob die Größe okay ist.


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Juli 2012)

Das Arc S hat eine ziemlich billige Plastikschale, von robust kann man nicht wirklich reden. Wenn Du aber pfleglich damit umgehst, ist es keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2012)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Das Arc S hat eine ziemlich billige Plastikschale, von robust kann man nicht wirklich reden. Wenn Du aber pfleglich damit umgehst, ist es keine schlechte Wahl.


 
Ist es wirklich unegwöhnlich billiges Plastik, oder meinst Du nur das "Gefühl" ? Denn Kunststoff per Se merkt man ja nicht unbedingt an, wie stabil er ist, und Kunststoff ist portenziell auch stabiler als dünnes Metall


----------



## stanfour (3. Juli 2012)

naja, es ist so, telefoniern werd ich net so viel, aber ich muss schon hin wieder ins internet, berufsbedingt. wie viel kostet denn ne minute internet mit prepaid?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Also, da solltest Du am besten eine Monatsflat buchen: je nach Anbieter 10€ oder weniger pro Monat - ich würd Congstar nehmen, Tochterfirma der telekom, da die seriös sind und ein gutes Netz haben (D1). Da zahlst Du 9,95€ / MOnat für ne Internetflat mit ich glaub 500MB/Monat, bevor der Speed gebremst wird.

Ohne Flat würde ich kein Smartphone kaufen, denn viele Apps gehen - teils auch "unbemerkt" - online, grad bei so was wie dem Android-Betriebssystem, wo sich das Handy regelmäßig für Termine&co online synchronisiert, Und wenn Du dann pro Minute so viel zahlst wie für eine Telefon-Minute, wird es sauteuer...


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2012)

weshalb eigentlich gerade dieses gerät? kommst du besonders günstig ran, oder wieso?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> weshalb eigentlich gerade dieses gerät? kommst du besonders günstig ran, oder wieso?



er hat ja vor, nen Vertrag bei t-mobile zu machen. Da wird bei dem Vertrag, den er im Auge hat, das handy für 1€ oder wenig Aufpreis dabei sein. Bei nem Vertrag würde aber prepaid ja eh wegfallen, daher bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt... 

also am besten mal sagen, welcher Vertrag es sein soll. Bei zB congstar bekommt man auch versch Smartphones günstig dazu oder kann sie quasi auf Raten abzahlen, obwohl es prepaid ist.


----------



## Shorty484 (3. Juli 2012)

> Ist es wirklich unegwöhnlich billiges Plastik, oder meinst Du nur das  "Gefühl" ? Denn Kunststoff per Se merkt man ja nicht unbedingt an, wie  stabil er ist, und Kunststoff ist portenziell auch stabiler als dünnes  Metall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es hat nicht mal den Fall vom Esstisch auf den Teppich ausgehalten, die Plastikschale war sofort gerissen. Ließ sich zwar leicht auswechseln, aber trotzdem. Mein HTC ist mir schon auf Asphalt runter gefallen und hat nicht einen Kratzer.


----------

